# In einem Bogen die Kanten Glätten?



## testarrosa (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,
habe folgendes Anliegen.
Habe mir mal wieder ein Wallpaper gebastelt und steh nun vor diesem Problem "siehe Pik".
Ich bin mir nicht sicher warum mir diese stufen entstanden sind, wo sie mir entstanden sind oder warum
Wie bekomme ich diese stufen wieder glatt oder wieder so das sie sauber sind?
Ohne Weichzeichner und nach Möglichkeit auch ohne Radiergummi oder Auswahlellipse.
Dank im Voraus testarr


----------



## Hercules (3. Februar 2004)

Einfach nochmal machen und dafür aber sauber...


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

pfadwerkzeug nehmen, die kanten nachgehen wos so unsauber aussieht, ach e is schwer zu erklären. ich mach dir das einfach eben, oder ist das nur n ausschnitt von ner größeren grafik?


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

biddeschön, ohne weichzeichner, auswahlelipse oder radiergummi

gesamtzeit ca. 7min


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Februar 2004)

Sind ja ziemlich genau 7 Minuten gewesen, wenn ich mir Deine Post-Zeit so anschaue 
Kannst Du uns nochmal genau erklären, was Du gemacht hast, auch wenns für Dich schwer ist und Du das "halt so drauf los" machst.

mfG ALF


----------



## beeviz (4. Februar 2004)

lol.
geil. hab ich ja mal gerade original richtig geschätzt 

ja. ich erklärs morgen mal. entweder auf arbeit wenn chef nen termin haben sollte, oder ansonsten morgen abend nacher arbeit  
muss jetzt schlafen.
n8 *g*


----------



## greengoblin (4. Februar 2004)

*auch neugierig bin*
GG

Nachträglich gemacht Oder neu gemacht?


----------



## beeviz (4. Februar 2004)

nachträglich.
ok, ich versuchs mal eben schnell zu formulieren in der hoffnung das mein chef mich nich wieder erwischt  

also, hab einfach mit dem pfadtool ganz eng um die kaputten kanten nen pfad rumgezogen, hab mittels pfad ne auswahl erstellt, und hab dann einfach mitter pipette die farbe vom jeweils hellsten punkt neben der kante aufgenommen, und dann einfach "fläche füllen". 
mehr wars nicht 

was mich aber mal im gegenzug dazu interessieren würde ist, wie hast du die grafik erstellt testarossa? komplett in ps?


----------



## testarrosa (5. Februar 2004)

*danke an beeviz*

hey cool mann 
das sollte mich weiter bringen!
Verstehe ich noch nicht ganz wie das mit dem werkzeug funzen soll aber ich werde mir das werkzeug mal vorknöpfen
ist dann nur noch eine frage der zeit bis ich auch dieses werkzeug im griff habe.

zur deiner frage ja ich habe das alles mit ps gemacht kann dir ja mal das ganze pic schicken wenn du willst 
die grafik habe ich mit einer komplett gefüllten fläche begonnen und dann einen kreis ausgeschnitten.
die ebene mehr mals kopiert und ihnen dann die gewünschte frabe verpasst, sie mir so zu recht gelegt wie ich sie haben wollte.
Genau da irgendowo müssen mir diese kanten entstanden sein!
sie sind mir erst aufgefallen, wie ich das bild schon so gut wie fertig hatte!
und nun habe ich den salat!
Dann noch etwas mit glanz und schein nach innen gespielt und fetig war meine grafik!
mehr arbeit wie eigentlich drinne steckt, doch werde ich mir die mühe machen und das pfadwerkzeug probiern, denn auch das muß erst einmal gekonnt sein :?

danke dir noch mal
vielleicht wirst mir noch mal unter die arme greifen müssen 
kann ich mich dann irgendwie bei dir melden wenn probs auftreten mit dem pfadwerkzeug?
danke 
testarrosa


----------



## beeviz (9. Februar 2004)

joa joa. einfach hier rein posten. bin ja öfters hier


----------

